# I'm new into commuting and looking to buying rear panniers, have a few questions...



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

Are panniers sold as 1 or as a pair? There are some photos I've seen where it looks like the panniers are connected, so it looks like a pair, for example, the Avenir Metro Pannier....









Other's like the Nashbar ATB panniers picture only 1....










Most of the descriptions don't really describe it as being 1 or 2. And most of the titles always state as pannier*s*.


----------



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

The ones in the top picture are connected. Most panniers are not connected, and it just depends on what bags you are looking at, as to weather they are sold as a pair or not. Typically Arkels are sold as singles. I have Axiom bags, and they where sold as a pair. Most websites should tell you if it is one bag or a pair. Also you can go to the manufacturer site, and they will tell you if single or a pair.


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

I was considering these ones, however I decided on the second pair below as I already have one of their rack/bag combination. I can say that their stuff is solidly constructed.








Racktime TourIt Rear Bike Rack with DOUBLEit Panniers - Save 35%

I wend with these, currently awaiting delivery:








Racktime Travel-It Bike Pannier - Set of Two - Save 36%


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

Heh, apologies about the size of the pic. 

Forgot to say, if you look around it is easy to get a 25-35% coupon for STP, so the price should drop considerably....

Good luck


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

What is your shoe size and chainstay length? (The chainstay is the lower part of the rear triangle, parallel to the frame.) If you have larger shoes and relatively short chainstays, you may strike your heels on the panniers. Those Avenirs you posted look long front-to-back, which is a recipe for heel strike. To avoid heel strike:

1) Have smaller feet 

2) Choose shorter panniers or panniers with a cutout on the lower leading edges.

3) Use a rack with a longer deck so the panniers can be positioned further aft. 

4) Choose a bike with longer (440mm+) chainstays.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

undies said:


> What is your shoe size and chainstay length? (The chainstay is the lower part of the rear triangle, parallel to the frame.) If you have larger shoes and relatively short chainstays, you may strike your heels on the panniers. Those Avenirs you posted look long front-to-back, which is a recipe for heel strike. To avoid heel strike:
> 
> 1) Have smaller feet
> 
> ...



Never considered those. Thanks for the info.

My shoe size is 44 or 44.5 and the Chainstay length of my Mukluk 2 is 455mm.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Given your shoe size and chainstay length you should be fine with almost any pannier.


----------

